# TEXAS IS 100% OPEN



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Gov. Greg Abbott just announced he was lifting 100% of all state Covid 19 mandates. All restaurants, bars, and businesses are 100% open as of March 10. He also lifted the state mask mandate. 





__





Texas governor lifts mask mandate and allows businesses to open at 100% capacity, despite health officials' warnings






www.msn.com


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Good, can't wait for our low life democrat gov. to lift Nevada.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

And if a spike in cases occurs, who are you going to blame..?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Our low life, Roy Pooper, will never let us live freely again. We'll have to do that in defiance of that idiot which is exactly what a lot of people and businesses are beginning to do.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> And if a spike in cases occurs, who are you going to blame..?


China


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

ErickthePutz said:


> And if a spike in cases occurs, who are you going to blame..?


No one would be to blame, there would not even be a need to blame: to be blunt, so what if it spikes, is that the worst thing that you can think of? 

Covid has been a rationale to shut down anything and everything. What is it, that is supposed to happen if it spikes? Do we all die? No, we don’t. Will we we even notice? Negative.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> And if a spike in cases occurs, who are you going to blame..?


I'll blame the government bureaucrats that demanded we lock ourselves away for months in isolation, preventing the inevitable normal spread that would have resulted in a faster acquisition of herd immunity and a continuation of normal life... like humans have been doing for CENTURIES.

I still blame my governor for putting this egregious order in place at all.
He has supported the conditioning of lemmings to believe that ignoring science for the sake of "feeling safe" is a better way to go through life.
I could forgive him if he included in his EO rescission that any business that discriminates against people who choose not to wear masks is in violation of the law... but he didn't.
The easily influenced sheep will still choose to require the following of nonsense theater to patronize their establishments, and I will continue to avoid them as I have this whole time.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

If Texas has a spike it's going to be from all the New Mexicans running over there to go shopping and eat in a restaurant.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Our POS gubernor in WI will keep his knee on our necks as long as possible. He's drank gallons of that biden koolaid.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Emperor Wolf gave us permission to leave and return to Socialvania without mandated 2 week prison sentence or testing. But if things go bad, we may be put back in prison for a while. We all must continue to be good little children, drink our kool-aid, and wear our face muzzles. Only "he" and "they" know what is good for us. I'm so happy that I don't have to think for myself. Come to Socialvania! You'll love it here! ❤


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

we should have been like Florida to start with. The masks are BS.. period.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> And if a spike in cases occurs, who are you going to blame..?


The communist democrats... for the fraud.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Masks haven’t worked, semi lockdowns haven’t worked. 

The only thing that would have worked would have been a hard lockdown for 3 weeks. Like a snowstorm in the North East. But snowflakes can’t plan to spend stimulus money like that.

But my idea was too much common sense and would have exposed the plan.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Depending on where you live in Texas and who you are ... Texas has always been open.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Florida has been wide open for over 6 months.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Texas is open?

I use to know a girl named Texas.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

What I find funny is now they are saying we should be wearing double layered masks or two while everything is opening back up. I give up trying to keep up, it's all 100% open here too unless you work a minimum wage job.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Florida has been wide open for over 6 months.


Can you tell your theme parks that?
We have a trip planned, and those mouse-eared ninnies are trying to ruin my kids' fun.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> And if a spike in cases occurs, who are you going to blame..?


Sort of like the flatten the curve last spring? That was supposed to last 2-4 weeks. Almost a year later and it has yet to work.

Funny but the states with the highest grade of lock down are also the states with the highest scamdemic rate. Gee, the lock downs seem be working there. 

Hey, the scamdemic did one good thing for NYC, rents have probably decreased quite a bit since now they have a much lower occupancy rate.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> And if a spike in cases occurs, who are you going to blame..?


We are now in the herd immunity phase. You do know the vaccine doesn't protect you from the virus, right? Rather it only lessens the symptoms if you get it. It's not even really a vaccine as much as a zpak. 

We should've went balls to the walls open for herd immunity from the start. Only people with compromised immune systems and/or 80+ had anything to worry about.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> We are now in the herd immunity phase. You do know the vaccine doesn't protect you from the virus, right? Rather it only lessens the symptoms if you get it. It's not even really a vaccine as much as a zpak.
> 
> We should've went balls to the walls open for herd immunity from the start. Only people with compromised immune systems and/or 80+ had anything to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And not only does it not stop you from getting the virus, it also does not stop you from spreading the virus. I see zero benefit here. 

And to top it off, they do not tell you what's in the vaccine. Oh, and it's not a vaccine. Look up the definition. 

It's experimental so if you have a reaction to something they won't tell you what it is, they can chuckle because you have no recourse. You have become a human guinea pig without knowing it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> We are now in the herd immunity phase. You do know the vaccine doesn't protect you from the virus, right? Rather it only lessens the symptoms if you get it. It's not even really a vaccine as much as a zpak.
> 
> We should've went balls to the walls open for herd immunity from the start. Only people with compromised immune systems and/or 80+ had anything to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


SAS.... your comments on the vaccine are against the narrative and “they” will be visiting you soon.. off to the gulag fo you.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> And not only does it not stop you from getting the virus, it also does not stop you from spreading the virus. I see zero benefit here.
> 
> And to top it off, they do not tell you what's in the vaccine. Oh, and it's not a vaccine. Look up the definition.
> 
> It's experimental so if you have a reaction to something they won't tell you what it is, they can chuckle because you have no recourse. You have become a human guinea pig without knowing it.



Ok. You too.. get in line with SAS.. against the narrative.. gulag for you too. 

And no coke .. Pepsi... cheeseburger.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> people with compromised immune systems and/or 80+ had anything to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You pretty well summed up majority of America with the baby boomer generation getting of age. That of what you said and anyone with some sort of ailment, which seems everyone has something since substandard kids are being produced now. Right up there with, you don't see donkeys mating with zebras so why are they pushing diversity so hard...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here in NJ we're still socialist distancing. Churches are at 50% capacity. Some restaurants are still hanging on. 

I'm so tired of this. Heaven help us if we ever have a real pandemic. Our masters would probably lose their minds.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Here in NJ we're still socialist distancing. Churches are at 50% capacity. Some restaurants are still hanging on.
> 
> I'm so tired of this. Heaven help us if we ever have a real pandemic. Our masters would probably lose their minds.


But it's practice for the Great Reset. They are planning on going AI for most thing. Like their video says, what you need will be delivered by drone. So no need to leave the house.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> But it's practice for the Great Reset. They are planning on going AI for most thing. Like their video says, what you need will be delivered by drone. So no need to leave the house.


As it is I hardly ever leave the house now, other than driving the girls places and going to church. Between caring for mom and my home biz, I actually don't care. I'm such a homebody.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

They open up Texas and our dork in command opens our borders letting covid infected people to come freely into our country, after we have been locked down for month. I hope they all go to Washington and set up camp outside the barb wire prison that is now our white house.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Any bets the dems will send covid carriers to spead it among as many as possible for media?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Any bets the dems will send covid carriers to spead it among as many as possible for media?


ICE under the Biden administration has already been ordered to release COVID-positive immigrants into our communities.
Their release isn't a shock, since that's what they did it under Obama. (catch, charge, assign court date, release)
But when they _KNOW_ that these people are also COVID-positive, that's just irresponsible, and in my opinion, purposeful.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Letting covid positive "immigrants" enter unrestricted is safe but lifting government mandated mask restrictions is neanderthal thinking??? 

This insanity is getting a little scary...


----------

